# Mozart and the Clarinet



## opus67

The two most famous works for the clarinet by Mozart (or by any composer, for that matter) are the concerto and the quintet. These pieces have grown on me of late. There are many recordings available, some with both of them, others with one of them and some other wind concerto/chamber stuff by Mozart or some other composer. 

Do you have any favourite recordings of these pieces?


----------



## Guest

I read your post, and said to myself : why not listen the quintet, right now ?

Thank you, opus67, that was a great idea, and I am now listening the quintet with Michel Portal and the “Quatuor Cherubini”. Alas, It is the one and only recording I’ve ever listened.

I’m waiting for other answers with interest.


----------



## opus67

I listened to the first and last movements just about an hour ago.


----------



## ChamberNut

opus67 said:


> I listened to the first and last movements just about an hour ago.


Coincidentally, so did I


----------



## opus67

ChamberNut said:


> Coincidentally, so did I


Wow, what are the chances!


----------



## Handel

I really like clarinet and I feel sad that Haydn didn't used it more in his later symphonies (except symphony # 99). At least, his later vocal works include clarinet.


----------



## 4/4player

Oooo.....this is going to be one of my favorite threads....I'm a clarinet player myself...Not as good as [Fill in Professional Clarinetist's name here]..but I love the clarinet...Especially the K622 Clarinet Concerto...that piece helped me "develop" my good clarinet tone and motives me every day!=)
Musically,
4/4player


----------



## opus67

4/4player said:


> Oooo.....this is going to be one of my favorite threads....I'm a clarinet player myself...Not as good as [Fill in Professional Clarinetist's name here]..but I love the clarinet...Especially the K622 Clarinet Concerto...that piece helped me "develop" my good clarinet tone and motives me every day!=)
> Musically,
> 4/4player


Ahem...what about your favourite recording, if any?


----------



## Frasier

I'm thinking of getting a recording of the quintet. I loved the Grumiaux Quartet (or three of them) playing the oboe and flute quartets so I was wondering about Grumiaux with George Pieterson. Does anyone know if Pieterson is good with Mozart?


----------



## robert newman

I too have studied clarinet. Although my recommended recordings are decades old I think the greatest performances on record of the 'Mozart' Clarinet Concerto are those made by the great German clarinettist, Karl Leister. (born 1937). He is I believe currently a Professor at the Academy of Music Hanns Eisler, Berlin. Leister's recordings with the Berlin Philharmonic are sublime.


----------



## opus67

robert newman said:


> I too have studied clarinet. Although my recommended recordings are decades old I think the greatest performances on record of the 'Mozart' Clarinet Concerto are those made by the great German clarinettist, Karl Leister. (born 1937). He is I believe currently a Professor at the Academy of Music Hanns Eisler, Berlin. Leister's recordings with the Berlin Philharmonic are sublime.


Thanks. Can you please tell me who produced this recording(label)? Amazon shows me one with Marriner and the ASMF, but none with the BPO.


----------



## opus67

I found this one.
http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Concer...451839?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1181751805&sr=8-27

It's actually hidden a couple of pages away when searching for Mozart and Leister but sits on the first page if you search for the clarinet concerto. How good a Mozart conductor is Karajan? I don't think I have heard him conduct Mozart.


----------



## Leporello87

opus67 said:


> How good a Mozart conductor is Karajan?


You know, I have personally never been a fan of Karajan conducting Mozart. Sort of ironic, since they were both born in Salzburg.


----------



## Guest

opus67 said:


> Thanks. Can you please tell me who produced this recording(label)? Amazon shows me one with Marriner and the ASMF, but none with the BPO.


The recording of the Clarinet Concerto that Robert Newman mentions is on "Mozart Wind Concertos" Berlin Philharmonic/ HVK : EMI Studio. You won't be disappointed with this CD, if it's still available.

As for Mozart symphonies, this is how I would rate the best recordings:

25 Klemperer
29 Karajan
31 Bohm
35 Klemperer
36 Karajan
38 Karajan
39 Karajan
40 Bohm
41 Bohm​HVK and Bohm recordings are all with the BPO, and of course Klemperer is always with the Philharmonia Orchestra. Of all conductors, my favourite is Klemperer. I also like Bohm (especially for his opera) but these symphonic recordings are second to none.

An alternative in all cases above is Sir Neville Marriner/Academy of St Martin in the Fields. They are excellent but I just find the above rather better. There is also a Szell/Cleveland Orchestra version of S 35 Haffner which is very good.

Mention was made of Mozart's Clarinet Quintet KV 581. Undoubtedly, the best I have of that is by the famous Juillard String Quartet (on the Maestro label, 3 CD set).

Mozart for ever!


----------



## opus67

Well, I got myself a version of the concerto, which is part of a 2CD set of Mozart's concerti for wind instruments. In this recording, Gervase de Peyer plays the clarinet accompanied by the LSO with Peter Maag conducting.


----------



## JohnM

I really like the recording of K622 by Michael Collins, on Deutsche Grammophon (Universal) records, and conducted by Mikhail Pletnev.

It couples the Concerto with a unique recording of Beethoven's Violin Concerto, Op. 61, transcribed for clarinet and orchestra!


----------



## opus67

JohnM said:


> It couples the Concerto with a unique recording of Beethoven's Violin Concerto, Op. 61, transcribed for clarinet and orchestra!


I wonder how that sounds. Was this transcription done just for this recording? (like an experiment)


----------



## JohnM

opus67 said:


> I wonder how that sounds.


Soundclips here-

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beethoven-M...3809256?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1183571567&sr=8-1


----------



## JohnM

Actually, they're not very good!


----------



## opus67

JohnM said:


> Soundclips here-
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beethoven-M...3809256?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1183571567&sr=8-1


Thanks for the link. The problem is the soloist doesn't enter the first movement before the end of the first minute and amazon doesn't have a clip for the third movement.  (and my browser seems to have problems playing Real clips). I will check other online stores for them.


----------



## JohnM

http://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=43:87668

better


----------



## opus67

JohnM said:


> http://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=43:87668
> 
> better


Thanks, again. In some places it sounds good and in others not so...but I really should not be judging after listening to a tiny portion of it. I think it would suit the rather playful rondo of the last movement.


----------



## JohnM

The whole thing sounds better, definitely.

As you suggest, the rondo in particular works well.

Overall I think it's a worthwhile transcription, given the rather limited repertory available for the clarinet. And it sure beats yet another Mozart / Weber coupling!


----------

